
JavaScript data binding with ES6 proxies. The new way - solkimicreb
https://github.com/RisingStack/nx-observe
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12128247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12128247)

